# Thinking about starting Archery



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

OK, so I have shot a bow before but nothing significant. I have never hunted with one either. I want to get into it so I can broden my hunting options and shoot with my kids. The craziness is my wife has even showed interest  . I don't want to spend a ton of money to start something I don't know how far I am going to go with it. If I am correct I have to find out what my draw length is correct? I can't affor a $1,000 Hoyt even though they are nice. Do they come as complete sets or what am I looking at exactly. Any help is appriciated. This may be a christmas option for me my wife said. First I need to know the specifics. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

on your next day off take the day to go shoot... shoot any and all bows... Jakes archery, cabelas, sportys, any where will let you "test" the bow. They will also find out a draw length for you. This all costs nothing but time and fuel money. Find a bow that feels good for you... something that isnt "hard" to shoot. Does it feel good when drawing it back? when it shoots does it vibrate too much for ur liken? is it too long? too short? ugly? hahaha all things can be considered. AFter you find a few that you like I would go on KSL and look for a used one if money is tight... Bear archery is on the cheaper side and i love my bear. I love lots of types however... bear is not the only bow.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Kenny,
I would hit the shops and start shooting some bows. once you find a company you like look for used bows, unfortunately bows loose value quickly so you can grab a 2 year old bow for 50% off of retail and a 4 year bow for probably 30% of retail. 

To find your DL measure your wingspan without overly stretching out and divide that number by 2.5. this will get you close and i would round down the the closest 1/2 inch. If your DL is over 27" I would stick with bows over 33" ATA(axle to axle) it will help with your anchor point and be more stable giving you more accuracy. And there will be plenty that will tell you a 28" bow will shoot as well but that is not what I have seen from the better archers I shoot with as they all prefer a longer ATA bow.

When it comes to arrows I would be more pickey. a cheap arrow can have a huge effect on your rig. It is like a rifle. you aren't going to be as accurate with some cheap military ammo as you will with the matched hand loaded rounds. Look for an arrow with at least .003 straightness and a weight tolerance of less than +/- 2 grains. 

Most bows come as a bare bow. Some people sell a ready to hunt rig but make sure it is components you will want. it may be better to start from the ground up. I have seen some very nice bows ready to go so you just have to keep an eye out. 

There is a ton more to go through and not enough time but feel free to let me know if you want any other help. I am a little ways from you in West Jordan but you are welcome to come to my basement "proshop" and I would be happy to show you what me and my wife use.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

looks like I mark and I had the same thoughts on the subject and he typed faster than I


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I would get something new...warranties can be worth their weight in gold. Elite has a variety of bows and probably the best warranty in the business. The shop in Sandy is a dealer...I'd start there if I were you.
Also nearby you at Sportsman's in Riverdale there is a gentleman named Tom that works the archery department...he is very helpful as well. The key is to just get started...there is a lot to learn and if you're anything like me you learn best by experiencing things yourself...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dont think it cheap to start out and to keep doing it. welcome. you will love it.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yea, go to the local archery shop, waste hours of their time educating you on everything you'll need to know to get started, and then go to KSL and buy your boy from some Joe-Blow-Shmo and save a couple bucks... :? :roll: When I worked sporting goods back in the day I *HATED* the assclown that came in, wasted three hours of my time, and got all educated at the "pro" shop only to go to Surplus Savers and buy a cheap piece of crap for a few buck less. Then those same idiots had the nerve to come in to the "pro" shop and expect us to tune it up and get it shooting for them for free. :evil: :evil: :evil:

If you're going to go get educated and informed at a pro shop, especially one locally owned and operated, have some class and common courtesy to also spend your money there. Our local shops need all the help they can get in theses tight times and the service you receive from them before during and after the sale will FAR out weigh any money you'll save by buying from a discount box store store or an individual.

That being said, I'll jump down off my soap box now and just recommend that you go see any one of our great archery shops here in the sate and let the friendly pros help you get started RIGHT. Welcome to our wonderful sport!

Best of luck and best regards,
Tex


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol...I love it! Great post! +1 1/8


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Keep'em coming. I am having a blast looking and learning from all the info you guys have been providing. The one thing I am starting to gather is that if you buy from a place like KSL you really don't know what you are getting. The bow may look good on the outside but has it been dry fired ect. Bows just seem like you can't be too cautious. I have a couple of PMs I have been milling over and checking sites. I am here for the education and best advice. Now I just need to find out where all the local shops are or the best on closest to me.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Your bow doesn't have to be new to get the Warranty, at least not as far as I know. I remember I had a Martin a couple years back, I cracked the limbs and they replaced them for free! I did nothing to prove my purchase of the bow or that I bought it new. Jake's was able to get all the parts for me at no cost. I was under the impression that limbs from most companies have life time warranties.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Go see Jeremiah at Wilde Arrow in Centerville. Shoot some bows and ask questions. They are a very knowledgeable bunch up there. Good luck.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Your bow doesn't have to be new to get the Warranty, at least not as far as I know. I remember I had a Martin a couple years back, I cracked the limbs and they replaced them for free! I did nothing to prove my purchase of the bow or that I bought it new. Jake's was able to get all the parts for me at no cost. I was under the impression that limbs from most companies have life time warranties.


most companies you have to register it as the original purchaser...some have a fully transferable warranty...it really is worth it to buy new at a pro shop...after buying new at pro shops, archery talk, ebay...I believe buying new at a shop is the best route if you plan on shooting 300+ days a year...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

best thing you can do to learn is surround yourself with good shooters. Some of the best shooters in SLC area shoot at datus. with a cheep membership you can shoot anytime of day or night you want, have access to the equipment to tune your bow. If you have any questions just ask. These guys wont be trying to sell you something or pressure you into a sale like a shop might. 

Id stay away from the speed bows and short axle to axle bows. They really arent the best shooting rigs for a newbie. Pick a middle of the road speed bow 320-340 and it will probably be a decent hunting bow. 

Ive found the best way to measure your draw length is to make a fist and place it against the wall like your shooting and have someone take a yard stick and place it on top of your fist and measure it to the corner of your mouth. I do this with the kids and have found it to be more accurate to get you started then the wingspan method. Some people are just built weird with long fingers ect. 

If your kids want to try it out bring them down to datus. Id love to help them out. We have bows they can use for a dollar rental fee. 

If I were going to spend money starting out id purchase a good 3rd axis sight, a good rest and stabilizer. You can throw these things on any bow you ever get in the future. Honestly id look at a bow last. maybe settle on a cheep bow for starters. It can always end up being a carp slayer in the future.


----------



## Flipinsticks725 (Jun 21, 2012)

I would go see Jeremiah down at Wilde Arrow in Centerville. If you buy the bow from him he will get it fully set up for you and give you a pass to the 30 yard indoor range, and service it any time that you need it as well. He takes good care of the people that buy from him. I totally agree with Tex don't go waste a pro shops time if you don't plan on buying from them. It may cost a few bucks more but you are also paying for their expertise in archery. If you end up buying a used setup and taking it to a pro shop it will cost you everytime that you want something worked on, which if you are like me is a lot, it saves a lot of money to get it from the pro shop in the first place.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

+1 to going to Wilde Arrow, or one of the other great shops around. This is my first year hunting with a bow, and I went in and they helped me get everything set up the right way. They have been great as far as putting up with all my questions and helping me get off on the right foot.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

So these Pro shops like the one in Centerville do they sell used set ups? It doesn't matter weather I go new or used but if they are anything like a rifle I learned my lesson there a couple of years ago. Now, after 2 rifles I have a sweet setup. As far as the bow goes I am starting to learn that this is something that is taylored to the shooter and experience. I was reading a few of the other comment boards and everyone is different on rest, sights, releases ect. Doesn't all of this factor into shooting? How do you know what works best for you without buying one every month. I am trying to start this soon so I can put in for a tag next year. Thank you guys for all the help thus far. I will be out and about Friday and Saturday putting your suggestions to work.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

If you don't mind a trip to Logan, Lance at Top of Utah Archery carries both new and used bows. Maybe give him a call and see what he has.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

+1 Wilde Arrow The best shop around hands down


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Most archery shops are hit and miss. Sometimes they treat you good, sometimes they treat you poor. You just never know. That being said I don't do to pro shop route as I can set up all my own stuff. You being new will have to go this route. I have had good and bad experiences at all shops I've been to, but if I need something I go to salt lake archery in sugarhouse. Not sure if you know this, but all bows are setup for 1 user. Meaning your wife will not be able to shoot your bow without changing draw length, poundage, sights etc. Archery is a little expensive to get into, but once you are it is fairly cheap to continue doing. Most everyone I know who wants to shoot a bow for the first time becomes quickly addicted. My girlfriend loves to shoot. She doesn't hunt, but loves shooting targets. I hope your family finds the same enjoyment. Good luck.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

All I can say is once your in, your family! You might as well lock up that rifle once you buy a bow. And +1 for Wilde Arrow, some great advice on here for you. And yes you are correct, it's what makes you comfortable, after all it is your bow, you will have to test things out (win and lose).


----------

